# Which IR TV code: Evotel



## Alex14 (Mar 21, 2010)

Has anyone out there discovered which IR code will control an EVOTEL (Model ELCD26DUSBHD) so that I can have full functionality on the Tivo remote control. Any ideas welcome. Regards, Alex14


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

The remote codes are available from inside the Tivo menus themselves - IIRC adding a 1000 to the listings sometimes works. If that fails there is a way to try all the codes the remote knows - details in the appendix of the manuals which I believe www.tivocentral.co.uk mirrors these days.
That said the Tivo remote database is pretty ancient so you may be out of luck with all its codes - only way to know is to try!


----------

